# Rallhaus?



## Bubblez (Jan 12, 2015)

I've already done a search on this forum regarding this breeder, and they seem to be positive and recommended. (Actually found the breeder via this forum.)

Anyways, I was hoping to hear first hand from people who have dealt with them. Or better yet, have one of their pups and can tell me how their pups turned out. (Seems like a lot of personal experiences are usually sent through PMs and not always posted publicly.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have seen some of her breedings and they seem to be nice.

I do know that she is a breeder that really stands behind her dogs; she is not just talk, she is action. She is truly about the welfare of her dogs, whether with her or sold. 

Too many people claim that for PR purposes and do not do it - Kim at Rallhaus does it.


----------



## Bubblez (Jan 12, 2015)

> I do know that she is a breeder that really stands behind her dogs; she is not just talk, she is action. She is truly about the welfare of her dogs, whether with her or sold.


That's great to hear! I've been following their Facebook page for a few months now, and that's the impression I get too.


----------

